# Childless in Belfast



## Kylie Minogue (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My husband and I have been ttc since we got married in Oct 2007.  Male factor plus maternal age (now 40) so it's a double whammy!  We've been to Origin and we've also seen a fertility specialist called Prof Neil McClure - he heads up the Regional Fertility Centre at the Royal but we saw him privately.  We're suitable for IVF/ICSI but are still hoping to conceive naturally.  We've been taking supplements, avoiding alcohol and caffeine,  eating healthily - loads of protein, nuts and seeds, low GI food, eating every few hours to keep the blood sugar constant etc.  We're following the advice of a nutritionist called Jane McClenaghan at Framar and my husband's results have really improved.  Jane McClenaghan was trained by Marilyn Glenville if anyone's heard of her?

Anyway, I'd love to hear from anyone who's ttc the old-fashioned way - even though we may eventually try IVF/ICSI.  Should we ditch all this healthy malarkey and just go straight for the high-tech option before I get any older?

Also, has anyone had their ovarian reserve tested using the AMH test?  What is a normal reading for someone aged 40?  Mine is 4.4. 

Finally, I'm worried because I've been using OPKs on and off (they're expensive so I don't test every month) and I always used to see a smiley face but I haven't seen one for the last two months and I'm worried this is a sign that I'm approaching the menopause.  Should I be worried?  How do I know that I'm even ovulating if I don't see a smiley face?

Thanks for your help in anticipation.

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi Kylie, I'm from the North Coast, so we are in the same country.  Both my DH and I have fertility issues so we are in the same boat, however ICSI is the only option.  Good luck on TTC.


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Kylie and welcome to Fertility Friends 

I was 39 was i was referred and 40 when i had my first ivf. We did ttc naturally for a long time and i used the Taking Charge of Your Fertility software to help me monitor my cycles. It is very good and monitors temps, cervical mucus, cervix changes etc... I used opks too but i used the ones on ebay as they were just as good and a fraction of the price  The TCOYF method worked brilliantly for me as i really got to know my body and knew exactly where i was in my cycle on a day by day basis.

I ended up having my amh test last year and my result was 2 which basically meant i had very few eggs left and have no hope of conceiving naturally really. The following table gives an indication of what the different levels mean in terms of fertility

*AMH Reference ranges*

*Ovarian Fertility Potential*

Optimal Fertility 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L 
Satisfactory Fertility 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L 
Low Fertility 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L 
Very Low/Undetectable 0.0 pmol/L - 2.2 pmol/L 
High Level > 48.5 pmol/L suspicion of Polycystic Ovarian Disease/Granulosa cell tumours

Also have you had your fsh and prgesterone levels checked?

FF is a mine of information and here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

We have a *2ww tthread for ladies ttc naturally * too CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a 4 newbie chat sessions in the chat room every week on (*Wednesday*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of    and 

Amanda xx


----------

